# Gaggia Classic V2 (post 2015) - Boiler Leak - Strip Down Info?



## rwsteven1979 (Nov 10, 2020)

I have a GAGGIA CLASSIC V2 2015 RI9403/11 machine which has developed a small leak from above the group head.

Having checked inside the I can see the drip forming at the front of the machine at the base of the boiler. I am guessing the O-Ring may need replacing.

I was going to attempt the repair myself but there does not appear to be any instruction videos online for the V2 machine (they all refer to the pre 2015 model).

The internal configuration of the V2 does appear to be quite different from the previous model.

Is there anyone out there who has attempted this repair themselves and could potentially provide any guidance?

Any help would be most appreciated


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

Haven't stripped one so cant comment on the practicalities of it but the good news is parts diagram is available and so are parts https://www.mrbean2cup.co.uk/spare-parts/gaggia/gaggia-classic-v2-2015-ri9403

First thing is find where the leak is coming from could be a hose or an o-ring.

One issue the machines use OETIKER CLAMP D=9,5 these need a tool to remove but often jubilee clips can be used to replace. If you don't want to spend a fortune on replacements Hope that helps @rwsteven1979


----------



## Martin68 (Dec 13, 2019)

You'll probably find that the boiler inlet seal (from pump) is the problem. Unfortunately, it's a boiler stripdown job as the inlet union is secured inside the boiler by a nut. After saying that, it's not too difficult or time consuming to do. Oetiker clamps and tool aren't that expensive and you'd be wasting your time using jubilee clips because they wont tighten enough to provide a seal (high pressure).


----------

